# Hausbooturlaub aber wo?



## schwab (10. Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen, meine freunde und ich waren letztes jahr mit dem Hausboot in mecklenburg. war auch klasse jedoch würden wir dieses jahr gerne ein anderes gebiet aufsuchen. zb. frankreich!? war jemand schonmal am fluss lot oder kann ein anderes gebiet empfehlen an dem sich das angeln auf raubfisch (hecht,Zander,Wels) lohnt? Für tipps wär ich euch echt dankbar. Zeitraum wäre vermutlich zwischen Mai und juli. 
Gruss Hannes


----------



## Ruti Island (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Hausbooturlaub aber wo?*

Hi. Ich war mal in England ab Birmingham unterwegs, allerdings ohne Angel. War dennoch klasse. 
Wie siehts aus mit Holland? Entweder auf den Kanälen oder Ijselmeer.
Wenn es in Deutschland sein soll kann ich dir die Müritz noch empfehlen.


----------



## dreampike (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Hausbooturlaub aber wo?*

Hi, 

gute Freunde von mir fahren jedes Jahr mit dem Hausboot auf den irischen Seen und Flüssen herum und sind sehr begeistert. Nicht ganz billig, aber viiiiiel Natur! Und Hechte (Zander, Welse gibt auf der Insel leider nicht, dafür aber Forellen und Lachse)
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## Caftain (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Hausbooturlaub aber wo?*

Hi,

wir waren bereits vier mal in Irland am Shannon (Abfahrtort Carrick on Shannon bzw. Portumna)mit dem Hausboot zum Schleppangeln.
Kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## schwab (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Hausbooturlaub aber wo?*

Danke,  irland waere sicher auch cool. Leider sind die anderen nicht so vom angelvirus befallen und wuenschen sich vorwiegend schoenes wetter. An der lot bei boreaux soll es ganz gut zum angeln sein oder die charente bei angouleme!?


----------



## mok (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Hausbooturlaub aber wo?*

Black-bass, Hecht, Zander, Wels... oder Wolfsbarsch, Baracuda, Thon...Canal, Fluss, See, Lagune, Meer...viel Kultur, viel Natur, viel Geschichte, viel zu gucken... 
hier kannst du alles haben:
http://www.leboat.fr/tourisme-fluvial/destinations/france/canal-du-midi


----------



## Caftain (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Hausbooturlaub aber wo?*

Hi,

meine Kumpels und ich haben es auch nicht weit bis nach Frankreich (z.B. Hesse, ca. 2 Stunden). 

*aber:*

Wir schleppen fast ausschließlich vom *"fahrenden"* Hausboot. Das ist eine ganz gemütliche Sache. 
Unser Steuermann angelt nicht und fährt das Boot während wir gemütlich die Kunstköder hinter uns her ziehen.

Nach meiner Kenntnis gilt: 
"In Frankreich (mir bekannte Kanäle in Elsaß/Lothringen) ist das Angeln vom fahrenden Boot verboten!


----------



## mok (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Hausbooturlaub aber wo?*

In Frankreich ist Schleppangeln und angeln vom fahrenden Boot aus verboten!


----------



## schwab (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Hausbooturlaub aber wo?*

das das verboten ist hab ich auch gehört, leider. von leboat hab ich mir heute ein paar angebote machen lassen am lot bei douelle und an der charente bei jarnac. ich werds aber auch noch bei reviercharter versuchen die waren in mecklenburg sehr günstig. Ein wels wär freilich der hammer (hab noch nie einen gefangen). aber mit hecht und zander wär ich auch schon zufrieden. au man ich wünschte es würde morgen schon losgehn so juckts mich stattdessen geht am sonntag die raubfischschonzeit wieder los:-(.


----------



## schwab (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Hausbooturlaub aber wo?*

War noch niemand am lot oder der charente? Kennt sich jemand in burgund aus das wurde mir heute empfohlen!?


----------



## Riesenangler (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Hausbooturlaub aber wo?*

Im Ausland kann ich dir zu nichts raten.  Aber die Havelregion kann ich wärmstens Empfehlen.  Zugegeben, ich lebe hier.  In Plaue kann man sich ein Bunbo mieten.  Obwohl es vielleicht dieses Jahr zur Buga schwierig werden könnte.


----------



## mok (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Hausbooturlaub aber wo?*



schwab schrieb:


> War noch niemand am lot oder der charente? Kennt sich jemand in burgund aus das wurde mir heute empfohlen!?




http://www.france-passion-plaisance.fr/peniche-bourgogne.html


----------



## Südschwedenfan (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Hausbooturlaub aber wo?*

War in Burgund und habe die Fahrt in Branges an der Seille begonnen, danach gings auf die Saone. Sehr schönes Revier und auch schnell erreichbar.
Hatte nur zwei Schleusen.!!!
Bei den anderen Strecken, gehen Dir irgendwann die Schleusen auf den Geist.
Ganz schlimm war es am Kanal Midi, in westl. Richtg. gibt es auch mal 7 Schleusen hintereinander, dann fährst Du 300m. und dann kommen die nächsten 7.!!! Die Fische aus dem Kanal möchtest Du auch nicht Essen.!!
PS: Wenn Du siehst, wieviel Boote die Franzosen in eine Schleuse kloppen, wird Dir Angst u. Bange.
Hatte die "Crown Classic" 12,80m. X 4,10m., die war erst ein paar Monate alt, sah aber aussenrum schon aus als wäre sie im 2. W.K. unterwegs gewesen.
Jürgen


----------



## crisis (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Hausbooturlaub aber wo?*

Ich kenne niemanden, und von denen kenne ich viele, die Hausbooturlaub in Irland gemacht haben und danach nicht restlos begeistert waren. Wetter ist natürlich suboptimal, aber, wie der Ire sagt, im Pub ist das Wetter immer dasselbe. Muss man probieren!

 Und, so nebenbei, kann man durch einige der Besten Hechtreviere Europas fahren und fischen. Vom cruisenden Hausboot eher weiniger zu empfehlen, aber man hat ja ein Dinghie dabei.

 Gruß
 Christian


----------



## schwab (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Hausbooturlaub aber wo?*

die saone wär wirklich cool. wie schon gesagt nicht gar so weit und ich hab gehört das sie neben der rhone den besten welsbestand in frankreich aufweisst. (nur blöd wenn man wie ich keine ahnung vom welsfischen hat). wie siehts denn in der saone auf hecht oder zander aus!?. der tipp mit dem französischen charterunternehmen war übrigens klasse, die machen nen super eindruck, danke dafür!


----------

